# [HU] Translation? [solved]

## Casshan

Can some give a quick read over http://hup.hu/node/37937 and let me know what it is discussing? I have noticed a simular problem on one of my servers. I can see alot of the key words I'm looking for.

Thanks

- Someone in the forums helped me

----------

## genty11

Translation: There is an old 2.0.40 and configuration, which has worked very well. A few days ago at irregular intervals in the request URL instead of a page (worm) to produce.

Has anyone seen things like this?

----------

